# Sharpening service



## THE FISH BAIT (Dec 18, 2016)

Anybody know of a good blade sharpening service in the Houston area? Preferably on the south side. I have several sets of joiner blades that need sharpening.

Thanks FB


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Circle Saw on Ella at 610, you might find a new set on line for about 12.00, I purchased a new set for my 6".

https://www.circlesaw.com/
2510 Ella Blvd, Houston, TX 77008

John


----------



## THE FISH BAIT (Dec 18, 2016)

Thanks for the info. A new set of cheap blades for my 8" is about 50$. Just wanting to see if I can save a little cash.

Thanks FB


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Or give it a try yourself!


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Bought a Harbor Freight circular saw sharpener years ago, saved me a bunch of money on both steel and carbide blades.


----------



## redman35 (Jul 1, 2008)

THE FISH BAIT said:


> Anybody know of a good blade sharpening service in the Houston area? Preferably on the south side. I have several sets of joiner blades that need sharpening.
> 
> Thanks FB


I do mobile sharpening. I use a tormek T8


----------

